# Hi, I'm new!



## fridaythekitty (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi there, nice to meet all of you! I got this address from another forum I'm part of.

My name is Karmen, and I live in Wisconsin. I'm 26, and my furry friend Friday is 1. I got her about 3 weeks ago. She is a domestic medium hair, pure black. She's fitting in just wonderfully! She loves to sleep a lot and lay in my lap, but hates being picked up.

I am also going to be attending an orientation on Thursday at my local animal shelter to volunteer to work with the kitties, since I really can't have more than one right now.

I look forward to talking more to you all on here!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Karmen & Friday! =) You'll find this is a great community with wonderful people and kitties. =) I'm Megan and I own three kitties (two of them are in my siggy), three dogs, and three rabbits! =) Look forward to some pictures of Friday.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Karmen


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Karmen....I loooooove black kitties. I may just have to 'steal' Friday :lol:


----------



## fionakeung (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome Welcom Welcom


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Karmen and welcome. I'm Mike, butler/man-friday/can-opener and keeper of the keys for the Jellicle Tribe. I only have one black cat, but he is crown prince of the tribe, a smak-talking, street smart ex-stray thug-kitty.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

MikePageKY said:


> Hi Karmen and welcome. I'm Mike, butler/man-friday/can-opener and keeper of the keys for the Jellicle Tribe. *I only have one black cat, but he is crown prince of the tribe, a smak-talking, street smart ex-stray thug-kitty.*


And I want him!!

Welcome, Karmen! What a wonderful "job" you'll be doing! I also LOVE black cats, and cannot be trusted if I could tuck yours under my coat. :lol: Enjoy the forums.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Karmen and Friday!  Post pictures if you can :wink: .


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

hello to you and Friday! Looking forward to hear more


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

welcome.


----------

